# Temporary closing of resort



## WHChap1230 (Mar 1, 2018)

Our timeshare resort board has decided to close the resort for 12 weeks beginning Sept 1 for concrete repair.  Our common charges and maintenance fees are not being returned, or credited.  We are being told this is per Florida law and timeshare bylaws.  

Questions for the group:  has anyone else experienced such an event?  The board insists that engineers have stated that the resort is safe and no threat of collapse however concrete work must done so they have chosen to shut down completely but not until Sept.  

Don't owners who have no past due or open charges with the resort have the right to expect that our legally owned units be open and accessible for our vacation weeks as we purchased?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2018)

On your first/only post to TUG, you're asking for legal advice?
I suspect the Board has a lawyer who told them they could do this.
You can ask for or be offered compensation.

But the advice you get here is from a bunch of armchair quarterbacks.
You should be able to find a copy of the Bylaws and read 'em yourself.
.


----------



## WHChap1230 (Mar 2, 2018)

I have already read the bylaws and as far as I can understand the Florida statute.  The statute is a bunch of legalese and the bylaws only refer back to the Florida statute.  

This is my first posting since I only found this site yesterday but see a lot of comments from various people that seem to know condo / timeshare laws, (especially as it pertains to rescinding deposit moneys on timeshare purchases).  I only figured that someone else may have experienced a similar situation and can offer some advise or comments on the subject.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2018)

Is this in written from the board and detailing  what will be done & why? Plus, the cost for this project and why it must start September 2018?  Is this timeshare resort in a flood zone? Can you provide us with the name of the Florida state agency’s requiring this project?
Can you name this resort?


----------



## theo (Mar 2, 2018)

WHChap1230 said:


> ....someone else may have experienced a similar situation and can offer some advise or comments on the subject.



This reply is not offered as a legal viewpoint, opinion or advice; I am merely recounting my own first hand experiences.

I specifically recall that about 8-9 years ago now a (VRI-managed) timeshare property in coastal SW Florida with which I am personally familiar (as a now-former owner there) was closed down for a period of time --- for concrete repairs, exactly as in your particular situation.

I do not claim to know what (if any) "arrangement" was offered to owners "shut out" of their occupancy during the period of concrete repairs, which took a few months iirc. I do know with certainty that maintenance fees *were* indeed still required, even from those whose occupancy was not possible during the time period of  the concrete repairs.

I recall another instance, also in coastal SW FL and where we also formerly owned an interval, where part of one building was destroyed by fire. It took several *years* for reconstruction and insurance battles to be completed, during which time owners *still* had to pay maintenance fees for their (destroyed) units. Some of course chose to cease mf payments and just let their ownership go into foreclosure. There was no "compensation" of any sort other than construction of a brand new building (several years later) and minor reduction of mf's when the insurance company was finally forced to "pay up".

*Can* a resort do this? Certainly; no question. Will any form of alternative occupancy arrangement be offered?
That question can really only be answered by your particular resort and / or its' management company.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2018)

To check out any reference to Florida Statutes, go to:
http://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes

Similar to what's happened at resorts damaged by fire or hurricanes.
You still have to pay MF's. The resort still has expenses it has to pay.
.


----------



## Egret1986 (Mar 2, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> To check out any reference to Florida Statutes, go to:
> http://www.flsenate.gov/Laws/Statutes
> 
> Similar to what's happened at resorts damaged by fire or hurricanes.
> ...



At a resort where I owned in North Carolina, the County required structural repairs be completed on a number of buildings.  Those buildings could not be occupied until the repairs were completed, which took many months.  Everyone affected lost the use of their week during the closure.  All were still expected to pay their maintenance fees whether they had use of their week or not.  No one was accommodated in other buildings.


----------



## moonstone (Mar 2, 2018)

Many years (decades?) ago our home resort in St. Augustine closed 1 wing of the building at a time for concrete repairs. The owners were advised well in advance and people who owned a fixed week unit in the affected wing were given choices of changing their unit/week or exchanging their week for another location. I believe, but not positive, that the resort arranged the exchange at no cost to the owner. It didn't affect us as we had stayed there earlier in the year and repairs were done before our next visit.


~Diane


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 2, 2018)

This happened to me twice both times as a result of hurricanes.  Both Resorts (one in Biloxi and one in Galveston) were closed down for about a year while repairs were made.  In neither case was I compensated or were MFs waived.  On the other hand I was pleased that both were able to handle the repairs without a Special Assessment.  All in all it didn't bother me.  Stuff happens.

George


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 2, 2018)

Advice and comments have been given to the OP. Where is the OP?


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 2, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> Advice and comments have been given to the OP. Where is the OP?



The OP was here with a 2nd post at 6:32am. You posted shortly thereafter.
Are you miffed that he hasn't chosen to reply to your scintillating repartee?
.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 2, 2018)

bogey21 said:


> This happened to me twice both times as a result of hurricanes.  Both Resorts (one in Biloxi and one in Galveston) were closed down for about a year while repairs were made.  In neither case was I compensated or were MFs waived.  On the other hand I was pleased that both were able to handle the repairs without a Special Assessment.  All in all it didn't bother me.  Stuff happens.


Well I'm glad I own HGVC then.  Last fall after the hurricane, several of the HGVC SW Florida resorts were closed from a few weeks to a couple of months.  All owners whose week was affected were reimbursed their maintenance fee.  Also, there is no plan for special assessments at these resorts.  A well managed resort _can_ handle situations like this -- it sounds like there are plenty of poorly managed resorts, however.

Kurt


----------



## WackyLucy (Mar 3, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> Well I'm glad I own HGVC then.  Last fall after the hurricane, several of the HGVC SW Florida resorts were closed from a few weeks to a couple of months.  All owners whose week was affected were reimbursed their maintenance fee.  Also, there is no plan for special assessments at these resorts.  A well managed resort _can_ handle situations like this -- it sounds like there are plenty of poorly managed resorts, however.



Hilton obviously has very deep corporate pockets. Smaller independent resorts without those same deep pockets are not necessarily "poorly managed", they simply do not have the same huge financial resources to tap into (and Hilton also surely somehow turns their "benevolence" into a tax write off).


----------



## JeffW (Mar 3, 2018)

If the work was 100% funded (ie. insurance claim, or using reserves), and the resort would be mostly/completely closed, then there could be some reduction in annual fees:   less staff needed if no guests; utility costs down; less wear and tear on furniture; etc.   It shouldn't require the same amount of money to run an empty resort as one that is occupied.  On the other hand, if there was any profit from onsite restaurants or activities, that would be a loss to be made up.

If the project was funded say 90% from existing funds, and the remaining 10% was savings from the resort being unoccupied, that could explain why no discounts on annual fees was given.

Jeff


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 3, 2018)

WackyLucy said:


> Hilton obviously has very deep corporate pockets. Smaller independent resorts without those same deep pockets are not necessarily "poorly managed", they simply do not have the same huge financial resources to tap into (and Hilton also surely somehow turns their "benevolence" into a tax write off).



Yeah, there is a trade off here.  I only paid $100 for each of my Weeks and the MFs were less than $500.  If I had a Hilton, I'd probably have spent a lot more for both.  Under the circumstances I think both my Resorts did a masterful job getting everything put back together.  The big holdup in both cases was that the Resorts had to be rebuilt in conformity with new building codes.

George


----------



## rog2867 (Mar 3, 2018)

As an owner of westin, St John most of you know it was heavily damaged in the hurricane and it is closed for all of 2018, we are not able to go yet we have to pay all our maintenance fees also.  We were just told to vacation with our options at another resort and they waived a few fees nothing more.


----------



## charlja (Mar 3, 2018)

Same thing is currently happening at Fishermen’s Village Wharf in Punta Gorda.   Closed due to hurricane damage and insurance fighting over repair payment we are told.   We should be getting a letter soon regarding information and options.   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2018)

WackyLucy said:


> Hilton obviously has very deep corporate pockets. Smaller independent resorts without those same deep pockets are not necessarily "poorly managed", they simply do not have the same huge financial resources to tap into (and Hilton also surely somehow turns their "benevolence" into a tax write off).


It's not "deep pockets".  From the information that they sent out this was covered by their insurance.  So any timeshare, big or small, could choose to include that level of insurance in the maintenance fee if they wanted.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 3, 2018)

rog2867 said:


> As an owner of westin, St John most of you know it was heavily damaged in the hurricane and it is closed for all of 2018, we are not able to go yet we have to pay all our maintenance fees also.  We were just told to vacation with our options at another resort and they waived a few fees nothing more.


So you are given a week, just not at the damaged and closed resort, correct?

Kurt


----------



## Mosescan (Mar 4, 2018)

Let me put it this way. If your home was damaged and/or needed repairs and you couldn’t stay in it for a few months, I’m pretty sure the bank would still expect you to pay your mortgage. When you own a timeshare, you are a fractional part owner of that property. That’s why you get a deed. When you own real estate, you have to take the good with the bad or give up your ownership. 

It sucks but hopefully it won’t be too long and maybe you’ll get some compensation from your board.


----------



## gatorray (Mar 4, 2018)

WHChap1230 said:


> Our timeshare resort board has decided to close the resort for 12 weeks beginning Sept 1 for concrete repair.  Our common charges and maintenance fees are not being returned, or credited.  We are being told this is per Florida law and timeshare bylaws.
> 
> Questions for the group:  has anyone else experienced such an event?  The board insists that engineers have stated that the resort is safe and no threat of collapse however concrete work must done so they have chosen to shut down completely but not until Sept.
> 
> Don't owners who have no past due or open charges with the resort have the right to expect that our legally owned units be open and accessible for our vacation weeks as we purchased?



MOW where we own 2 OF weeks was devasted by hurricane Maria and closed for 5+ weeks eliminating an additional rental week we had purchased privately during the Fall of 2016. The Points owner from whom we rented graciously refunded our money to the penny although he was not obligated to do so. While the resort's insurance took care of 94% of the damage the 6% deductible expenses were liabilities to all the owners so we were assessed a one time charge of $200/wk. Our 1wk TS at MPB also got a disaster recovery assessment of $222 per week after Hurricane Irma. That's a small price to pay for having coastal properties for 12 yrs and only 1 assessment over that time. Thank goodness we didn't own a home on the Atlantic. Some large TS properties might fully insure and eliminate such assessments but the broader coverage would necessarily translate into a larger MF to be sure. Both MPB and MOW are well managed and their Boards do a great job keeping expenses reasonable. The properties reflect that due diligence. Maybe you know TS owners that pay far less for their TS MFees, I do. And I've visited theirs. Ugh. No comparison. Location and general upkeep are worlds away from the Marriott quality. You do get what you pay for. Too steep? Don't buy. Basic economics.


----------



## gatorray (Mar 4, 2018)

Mosescan said:


> Let me put it this way. If your home was damaged and/or needed repairs and you couldn’t stay in it for a few months, I’m pretty sure the bank would still expect you to pay your mortgage. When you own a timeshare, you are a fractional part owner of that property. That’s why you get a deed. When you own real estate, you have to take the good with the bad or give up your ownership.
> 
> It sucks but hopefully it won’t be too long and maybe you’ll get some compensation from your board.



Well stated. Fractional owners have to share the good and the bad. Homeowner? Your mortgage lender expects payment regardless of the disaster. Home Flooded due to a broken pipe? Mortgage is still due. For TS ownership it's all part of the privilege of owning a beautiful Oceanside place to R&R but accepting the risk of unforeseen disasters even when the property has excellent management by owners like yourself.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 4, 2018)

I will take a slightly different direction than most here.  In this case the management decided on when the resort closes.  It is not the emergency situation of a storm.  While supplying nothing to inconvenienced owners is required I would hope that some help could be provided.  As an owner of a timeshare I would have no problem with a small payment to help compensate them.  In this case it would be 1/4 of the maintenance fees at worst.  I would assume that the resort has some empty weeks they could provide.  Since a timeshare is shared ownership it only seems fair that the pain be shared too.  I would also imagine that locking owners out of their units would lead to a percentage of them walking away.  If I owned a week that was chosen to be closed I would think hard about sending them more money that management seems my usage is the first to go.  Again my opinion is derived mostly from the fact that management chose the timing.


----------



## theo (Mar 4, 2018)

bluehende said:


> In this case the *management decided on when the resort closes*.  <snip>  If I owned a week that was chosen to be closed I would think hard about sending them more money that management seems my usage is the first to go.  Again my opinion is derived mostly from the fact that *management chose the timing*.



Not seeking to argue, but I will merely note from personal experience that in a concrete repair / restoration project of significant magnitude, the *contractors* have a whole lot of say in regard to their availability, schedule, suitable time periods (temperature, rainy season, etc.) for any such work. It's hardly just a simple matter of "management choosing the timing".

Yes, one would *hope* that some accommodation could be made for the unfortunate owners "shut out" during repairs, but that hope may very well go unfulfilled, for reasons entirely beyond the influence or control of "management". Let's face it, there is no *good* time for such projects; *someone* will be impacted unfavorably, *whenever* such work is scheduled and conducted.  That's an inconvenient, unwelcome but nonetheless unavoidable fact.


----------



## bluehende (Mar 4, 2018)

theo said:


> Not seeking to argue, but I will merely note from personal experience that in a concrete repair / restoration project of significant magnitude, the *contractors* have a whole lot of say in regard to their availability, schedule, suitable time periods (temperature, rainy season, etc.) for any such work. It's hardly just a simple matter of "management choosing the timing".
> 
> Yes, one would *hope* that some accommodation could be made for the unfortunate owners "shut out" during repairs, but that hope may very well go unfulfilled, for reasons entirely beyond the influence or control of "management". Let's face it, there is no *good* time for such projects; *someone* will be impacted unfavorably, *whenever* such work is scheduled and conducted.  That's an inconvenient, unwelcome but nonetheless unavoidable fact.



I see difference of opinion and arguing as two very different things.  Having not seen the communication my opinion is based on the OP saying "Board has decided to close the resort".  Your scenario is possible, but it is much more likely that they decided to close during their slowest time.    And I know it is not the common opinion, but I believe that all owners should share in the pain. If the insurance had a rider of loss of use all the owners would have paid that.  Also as stated I believe it is in the best interest of the resort to keep 1/4 of your owners from having the feeling they are being singled out to bear all the cost.  If we could get more details from the OP we could both hone our opinions and they could possible converge.  With virtually no details it is easy for me to portray this as the management taking the easiest road out.  Inconvenience the least owners and do nothing to try to mitigate their loss.  I always bristle when I hear " they don't have to do anything".  I do many things that I do not "have" to do.  I try to make most of those things be the right thing to do.


----------



## theo (Mar 5, 2018)

bluehende said:


> Your scenario is possible, but it is much more likely that they decided to close during their slowest time.    And I know it is not the common opinion, but I believe that all owners should share in the pain. <snip>  With virtually no details it is easy for me to portray this as the management taking the easiest road out.



For the record, I do not disagree with you that all owners should equally share the "pain" associated with unavoidable closures. I also note that there is not enough detail from the OP to justify *any* unsupported conclusions or speculation.

My intended point, based upon my own first hand experiences on a BoD, was simply that major concrete restoration projects are scheduled in very large part based on the availability of the contractors; the best of which usually have work  "booked up" long in advance.  When bids are reviewed and a contractor selected, scheduling is something of a negotiated process; *their* next availability may or may not coincide with a "slow" season and the work (and the cost) may increase considerably if the project is delayed. Moreover, there might well be a safety / structural concern which demands prompt action, even if "inconvenient". The resorts in coastal SW FL of my experience don't really have much of a "slow season" per se anyhow --- just different demographics at different times of the year (e.g., Snowbirds in winter / spring, "natives" in summer / fall).


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 5, 2018)

think I got lucky - Landmark did close for Sept thru Jan because of hurricane damages - now it was almost next year but did get a refund  due to insurance (they recently got) for my maintenance fees


----------



## bobbyzorbo (Mar 5, 2018)

*Here is a transcript of the letter from the board president of the resort that the Original Poster is referring to, stating they will be closing:*

LETTER FROM THE PRESIDENT
OF THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS

To all homeowners:

As you all know, for months now the Board of Directors (“BOD”) and the resort manager have been investigating the scope and extent of the concrete problem discovered during the efforts to replace the railing. During our quarterly BOD’s meeting held on the 23rd and 24th of February we heard from contractors, engineers and consultants. This was in addition to over 20 concerned homeowners who were present, one of whom is a licensed architect. It became apparent the most effective way to deal with this issue would be to shut the resort down completely to allow the cement contractor to mobilize a large crew. Naturally, closing the resort will impact a large number of homeowners. So we looked at ways of minimizing the financial impact first. We asked our legal counsel to appear at the meeting to discuss any creative ways to solve this issue. Among the options offered by the board and the homeowners who were present, we discussed: 1). Abating the operating portion of the maintenance fees for those affected, 2). A special assessment to be paid by those not affected to cover the loss of revenue, and 3). A special assessment to be paid by all homeowners to cover this loss. The Florida Condominium Act along with our condominium documents do not allow the association to forgive the maintenance fees or to specially assess all or some of the homeowners to make up for the loss of revenue. The outcome of this discussion may have been entirely different if the resort damages were the result of a hurricane, fire loss or some other insurable event.

Consequently, the board of directors with the support of the resort manager and in the exercise of our collective judgement, have made the difficult decision to close the resort effective with the start of week 36 for a period of 12 weeks. This was a unanimous decision that was not taken lightly. It is our hope the contractors will not need the full 12 weeks to complete the project. We are fully aware of the impact of this very difficult decision. In the “for what it is worth category”, I will lose 5 weeks rent and will be paying 5 weeks of maintenance fees during this shut down.

Tom Heath will be speaking with Resort International (RCI) and Interval International to see if there is a way to provide affected home owners with exchange week options through their respective companies.

I anticipate a number of emails and other contact expressing dismay, anger etc. and it will likely prove difficult to respond to each and every message. We are open to creative and positive discussions about the financial impact of this decision, however knowing our legal limitations, we have not yet found one.

Thomas M. DeAgostino

President Limetree BOD


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 5, 2018)

The resort is Limetree Beach Resort in Sarasota, Fl.


----------



## Kozman (Mar 16, 2018)

Egret1986 said:


> At a resort where I owned in North Carolina, the County required structural repairs be completed on a number of buildings.  Those buildings could not be occupied until the repairs were completed, which took many months.  Everyone affected lost the use of their week during the closure.  All were still expected to pay their maintenance fees whether they had use of their week or not.  No one was accommodated in other buildings.



Sounds like Peppertree Atlantic Beach II. If I recall correctly they offered a substitute week on availability basis after they reopened.


----------



## silentg (Mar 17, 2018)

With Fishermen’s Village we have a RTU lease that expires in 2023. So no BOD. But they expect us to pay a high maintenance fee without any sign of reopening.
As in previous posts I’ve stated we are not paying.
Silentg


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Mar 18, 2018)

WHChap1230 said:


> Our timeshare resort board has decided to close the resort for 12 weeks beginning Sept 1 for concrete repair.  Our common charges and maintenance fees are not being returned, or credited.  We are being told this is per Florida law and timeshare bylaws.
> 
> Questions for the group:  has anyone else experienced such an event?  The board insists that engineers have stated that the resort is safe and no threat of collapse however concrete work must done so they have chosen to shut down completely but not until Sept.
> 
> Don't owners who have no past due or open charges with the resort have the right to expect that our legally owned units be open and accessible for our vacation weeks as we purchased?



I also own at Limetree, week 40, which will be effected by the shut down for 12 weeks and we lost our week last year due to the hurricane last year. Unfortunately, we also own 2 weeks in Fishermen's Village which was a loss last year and again this year, plus the almost $2000. assessment. We were also told we could possibly deposit or bank our weeks, which really didn't make sense to me, but I thought I would try. I wasn't surprised to see a statement "*FVR: *Note: Unit not available due to resort conditions. Please contact resort/club." This was also the case with Limetree.
I am glad I found this web site, it is good to have a connection to others in the same boat and I appreciate everyone's comments. I wish I had a solution to offer.


----------



## silentg (Mar 19, 2018)

Kathy Ryan said:


> I also own at Limetree, week 40, which will be effected by the shut down for 12 weeks and we lost our week last year due to the hurricane last year. Unfortunately, we also own 2 weeks in Fishermen's Village which was a loss last year and again this year, plus the almost $2000. assessment. We were also told we could possibly deposit or bank our weeks, which really didn't make sense to me, but I thought I would try. I wasn't surprised to see a statement "*FVR: *Note: Unit not available due to resort conditions. Please contact resort/club." This was also the case with Limetree.
> I am glad I found this web site, it is good to have a connection to others in the same boat and I appreciate everyone's comments. I wish I had a solution to offer.


Just received a second letter from Fishermen’s Village. Photos of damage included. They are pursuing the collection of monies from the lease holders. But they don’t have any real hold on us except to terminate our lease. This is what we will do. The legal action they are taking against the insurance company could go on indefinitely. They say when they get a settlement they will reimburse us. We prefer to walk away! What do the rest of you want to do?
Silentg


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Mar 20, 2018)

silentg said:


> Just received a second letter from Fishermen’s Village. Photos of damage included. They are pursuing the collection of monies from the lease holders. But they don’t have any real hold on us except to terminate our lease. This is what we will do. The legal action they are taking against the insurance company could go on indefinitely. They say when they get a settlement they will reimburse us. We prefer to walk away! What do the rest of you want to do?
> Silentg



Thanks for the feedback! My sister-in-law and I each own a week at Fishermen's and she spoke with an attorney for the resort yesterday, Todd Tuggley. She said it turns out that since the original terms were written earlier than thought, the property usage would end 2020 not 2023 and she will surrender her week without any repercussion from the resort to Collections that may affect her credit score, though this was just verbally. She plans to send a certified letter stating what she was told by the attorney and requiring a letter reassuring this fact. I plan to do the same. It is such a shame, we have fond memories of the resort and have gone there for the Christmas week for the last 4 year (except last year, of course).


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2018)

Kathy Ryan said:


> She plans to send a certified letter stating what she was told by the attorney and requiring a letter reassuring this fact. I plan to do the same.



I'd be surprised if they put any such statement in writing.  I could be wrong, but AFAiK, an attorney for the HOA or a resort manager is not "required" to make such a promise. But if that is their intention, maybe they'll do it, voluntarily.


----------



## Nina Sinervo (Mar 26, 2018)

rog2867 said:


> As an owner of westin, St John most of you know it was heavily damaged in the hurricane and it is closed for all of 2018, we are not able to go yet we have to pay all our maintenance fees also.  We were just told to vacation with our options at another resort and they waived a few fees nothing more.


Did you have to pay extra fees


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Mar 30, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> I'd be surprised if they put any such statement in writing.  I could be wrong, but AFAiK, an attorney for the HOA or a resort manager is not "required" to make such a promise. But if that is their intention, maybe they'll do it, voluntarily.


The Resort is RTU lease that expires in 2023, so like "silentg" I plan to just not pay it and walk away! I will see if my sister-in-law has any luck with requesting a statement in writing, but I think it would be crazy to pay anything!!


----------



## silentg (Mar 30, 2018)

We are Right to Use not owners. We are like renters! We have no say in the management of the resort Fishermen’s Village. There is no Home Owner’s Association because we don’t own anything.
Walking away is probably best for us and them! There will be no repercussions. They want payment by April, not happening for us! We will wait for a letter saying we no longer have RTU and that will be that!
Silentg


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 2, 2018)

silentg said:


> We are Right to Use not owners. We are like renters! We have no say in the management of the resort Fishermen’s Village. There is no Home Owner’s Association because we don’t own anything.
> Walking away is probably best for us and them! There will be no repercussions. They want payment by April, not happening for us! We will wait for a letter saying we no longer have RTU and that will be that!
> Silentg


Thanks, you have been very helpful! I am so glad I found this website to be able to hear other "not owners" perceptions regarding FV.


----------



## silentg (Apr 2, 2018)

Did you get the lastest letter Kathy?


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 2, 2018)

rog2867 said:


> As an owner of westin, St John most of you know it was heavily damaged in the hurricane and it is closed for all of 2018, we are not able to go yet we have to pay all our maintenance fees also.  We were just told to vacation with our options at another resort and they waived a few fees nothing more.


Westin st John owners in virgin Grand and coral vista paid only 40 % of 2018 maint fees and still have use of the full staroptions for the year at any other  Vistana property. 2018star options are good hit use for three years instead of the usual two years.


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 4, 2018)

silentg said:


> Did you get the lastest letter Kathy?


Yes, I got the letter for FV and it made me feel better to read the part about what happens if we don't pay the maintenance fee. This sounds like a huge mess and I cant help thinking of the commercial where the guys says, "No, I picked the wrong insurance company!".


----------



## silentg (Apr 4, 2018)

We have sent our Termination of Lease Document to them, just need the Management to send it back with their signature. So we are done!


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 7, 2018)

silentg said:


> We have sent our Termination of Lease Document to them, just need the Management to send it back with their signature. So we are done!


Good news, I guess I can do the same. Is the termination of lease something you have to request? I guess I better read the letter again. Wasn't there something about a web page to visit also???


----------



## silentg (Apr 7, 2018)

Yes go to the website there is an owner tab, put the password that’s in the letter you will see all the documents and photos and the termination of lease is there too.


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 8, 2018)

silentg said:


> Yes go to the website there is an owner tab, put the password that’s in the letter you will see all the documents and photos and the termination of lease is there too.


Thank you so much! I greatly appreciate this website and all the info people have shared. I teach high school and right now things are crazy busy with trying to make sure all the seniors graduate!! In 2 months I get my life back! (until we start all over again in Aug). I inherited three timeshares from my parents and all three are currently presenting problems! Yuck!


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 22, 2018)

bobbyzorbo said:


> *Here is a transcript of the letter from the board president of the resort that the Original Poster is referring to, stating they will be closing:*
> 
> LETTER FROM THE PRESIDENT
> OF THE BOARD OF DIRECTORS
> ...




Hi other owners of Limetree Beach Resort in Sarasota,  I wondered what anyone's thoughts are regarding the most recent letter explaining the proposed amendment _"to allow the BOD the discretion to provide up to $500.00 per unit week to each homeowner who incurs incidental damages attributable to repair, maintenance and replacement related actions causing damages; including but not limited to the loss of use of an Interval Ownership Unit Week. If this amendment is approved by the required percentage of homeowners, it will likely result in a special assessment in the approximate range of $108.00-$125.00 per unit week depending on the unit and unit week"_. This assessment will be used to cover claims for incidental damages incurred by the homeowners who will not be allowed to use their units during the upcoming resort closure".  Do you know if this will apply to this years loss for the units effected by the 12 week closing?  I am trying to decide how to vote on this, any feedback greatly appreciated?? Thanks!


----------



## bobbyzorbo (Apr 22, 2018)

Kathy, the proposal for $500 offset is to partially compensate owners who lose their unit-weeks during the 12 week closure.  You should vote yes, in favor of the amendment.  It should apply to this 12 week closure and any future loss as well.  Obviously the $500 will not compensate totally but it is better than nothing.  Say you paid $700 or so maintenance fee for the unit-week, and now you will have to pay another $110 or so, so in total $810 and you get back 500 for a loss of $310.  Better than losing the full $700.


----------



## Kathy Ryan (Apr 22, 2018)

bobbyzorbo said:


> Kathy, the proposal for $500 offset is to partially compensate owners who lose their unit-weeks during the 12 week closure.  You should vote yes, in favor of the amendment.  It should apply to this 12 week closure and any future loss as well.  Obviously the $500 will not compensate totally but it is better than nothing.  Say you paid $700 or so maintenance fee for the unit-week, and now you will have to pay another $110 or so, so in total $810 and you get back 500 for a loss of $310.  Better than losing the full $700.


Thank you so much BobbyZ! I was hoping that was the case, but considering I am dealing with the ramifications of three timeshares in Florida, I don't trust any of them! Getting feedback from others on this website has been my only saving grace!! Much appreciation to all of you!


----------

